# Messerschmitt KR200 EV conversion.



## Osamu (Sep 12, 2010)

I made Messerschmitt KR200 EV conversion. Is this the world's first?


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Possibly!

Never seen that vehicle before. Do you have a "build log" or other records of your conversion process? What motor, controller and batteries etc.?


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Very cool project! What motor/battery/controller did you use?


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Osamu said:


> Is this the world's first?


It depends. This EVAlbum user claims he had two in "conversion therapy" back in 2010. He may have beaten you to it and not documented it.

http://www.evalbum.com/1160

But I'm inclined to give you the virtual prize, since we often claim that "if there's no pictures, it doesn't exist!".

Yours looks good.

It's unclear at a quick reading whether this one is finished, or even started:

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8393

Edit: PS, I like the not-so-subtle "EV" white on green in the charging bays. That would have to be about 7200 point font


----------



## Osamu (Sep 12, 2010)

Specification

Motor:HPEVS AC9 Add fan cooling.
Controller:Curtis 1236SE Add liquid cooling.
Batteries:Nissan Leaf 12 Modules
Pack Voltage:90V
Charger:TC 1.8kW

youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZj_DXaLVhM


----------



## e^2 (Jul 22, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Judd (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello. Do you still have the car and would you mind if I asked questions about building my own?

Thank you
Judd




Osamu said:


> Specification
> 
> Motor:HPEVS AC9 Add fan cooling.
> Controller:Curtis 1236SE Add liquid cooling.
> ...


----------



## Sparky Automotive (Jan 30, 2021)

Osamu said:


> I made Messerschmitt KR200 EV conversion. Is this the world's first?


I love it and want to have its babies.


----------



## schelle63 (Jan 3, 2018)

You might find this interesting:





MESSERSCHMITT-Werke.DE | Kabinenroller


Veloschmitt, Leichtfahrzeug, Führerscheinfrei, Mopedauto, Velomobil, VELOSCHMITT, Willy Messerschmitt, Kabinenroller, New Messerschmitt Kabinenroller, Neuer Kabinenroller, New Design Kabinenroller - Three wheeler - Velomobil - Pedalpower - Messerschmitt Kabinenroller - Dreirad für Erwachsene -...




www.messerschmitt-werke.de





Markus


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Huh - a German interpretation of the Aptera 😂


----------



## schelle63 (Jan 3, 2018)

I would rather call it a re-interpretation of Messerschmitt's original KaRo.


----------

